#  >  kapanadze free energy

## ts0gl1s

kapanadze free energy                ?                    :PPPPPP     :P

----------


## duomax03

. ...

----------


## briko

!!!
   IQ    0

----------


## ts0gl1s

…….

----------


## jimnaf

> !!!
>    IQ    0




         …..       
*“       ”   , (    Ӣ)

***

----------


## spyropap

cool..
        ...

http://jnaudin.free.fr/kapagen/index.htm






http://www.overunity.com/7679/selfru...iel-kapanadze/

----------


## ts0gl1s

small_500-7c3d6a9e64.gifWESLEY_shematic_1.jpgTiger_Samozapitka_2011-11-15.jpghttp://3.bp.blogspot.com/_DiqSWbaL5D...%2Bkapagen.gif

----------


## ts0gl1s

http://translate.google.gr/translate...en%2Findex.htm

----------


## Magneto

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j-NLBSBRsBM 
          2KW   .               .                      .             .

   2009       ariel Kapanadze                 .          ,  :

:       ;
:           .  40 watt   ,              5 .          ,      ,  200 .

:          ;
:     .

:     ,      .
: (1)            
(2)  ,                 
(3)      ,          -.
      5        .          10 .             .       ,    5 ,              .

:            ;
:          .        .

:           ;
:         ,    .      Nikola Tesla    .  .Tesla       ,    .      ,  .

:            ;
:      -  .            .        . Melnichenko       .           .

:        .    ;
:  (   )   (          ).                   .

:         ;
:    ,    300  400        5  6 .

:         ;
:    ().         .

:     ;
: ,    ,            .                      ".      ,              .

In December 2009 an anonymous contributor e-mailed to say that Kapanadze returned to the ex-USSR republic of Georgia and that the video soundtrack is in the Georgian language and after the demonstration, the interview is in Russian. He has kindly translated the parts which relate to the device, as follows: 
*Question:* What are you showing us today?
*Answer:* This is a device which draws energy from the environment. It draws 40 watts as it starts up, but then it can power itself and provide an output of 5 kilowatts. We dont know how much energy can be drawn from the environment, but in an earlier test, we drew 200 kilowatts of power. 
*Question:* Is it possible to solve the energy problems of Georgia?
*Answer:* We consider that they have already been solved. 
*Question:* Please tell us in simple terms, how your device works.
*Answer:* (1) Power is drawn from the battery to get the device running
(2) If we want, we can use part of the output power to drive a charger and charge the battery
(3) When the device is running, we can remove the battery and it then operates self-powered. This particular unit can deliver 5 kilowatts of power which is enough for a family. We can easily make a version which supplies 10 kilowatts. We dont know what the practical power limit is for a unit like this. With this particular device we have here, we do not draw more than 5 kilowatts as we dont want to burn out the components which we used in this build. 
*Question:* Does your invention pick up current from mains wires?
*Answer:* The mains has nothing to do with this device. The energy produced comes directly from the environment. 
*Question:* What do you call your device and do you dedicate it to anyone?
*Answer:* I would not dream of claiming this device to be my invention, I just found something which works. This is an invention of Nikola Tesla and all the credit is his. Tesla has done so much for mankind but today he is just forgotten. This device is his invention, his work. 
*Question:* Why are you so sure that this is a design of Nikola Teslas?
*Answer:* Because I worked from his invention – his design. I discovered how to get automatic resonance between the primary and secondary windings. The most important thing is to achieve resonance. Melnichenko came close to solving this problem. The government of Georgia refuses to take this invention seriously. 
*Question:* You said that resonance must be maintained. Which parts resonate?
*Answer:* Here (pointing to the green box) and here (pointing to the Tesla Coil mounted on the top of the green box). The resonator is inside the green box and at present, it is secret until patented. 
*Question:* How much would one of these units cost?
*Answer:* When mass produced, it would cost between 300 and 400 US dollars for a unit which has an output of 5 or 6 kilowatts. 
*Question:* How much did it cost you to build this demonstration device?
*Answer:* About eight thousand (currency not specified, but the previous question was US dollars). Parts had to be got in from twenty different places. 
*Question:* Is this your house?
*Answer:* No, I rent this place because we have sold all that we have to make these devices. And, having done it, the government and many scientists say “We are not interested because a device like that is impossible and cant possibly exist!”. I have not been allowed to make a presentation to them, but people who understand the Tesla Coil understand how this device works.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2GuIIXsl9zk

----------


## -nikos-

,,,,,,,,


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j-NLBSBRsBM



            ,,    ,,, 

      ,,,,,, :Wink:  

       ,,,,, :Biggrin: 


    =        








    ,,   http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r1UT4NuygmQ

 .

----------


## Magneto

Αυτο που δειχνεις ειναι βιντεο με ενα πειραματικο παιχνιδακι led. Θα μπορουσε να γινει και σε μεγαλυτερη κλιμακα οπως φαινεται σε αυτο το βιντεο
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=queWs...ature=youtu.be

Η λογικη πως εγω μπορω να κανω αυτο-εκεινο με διαφορετικο τροπο ή τον τροπο που σκεφτηκα δεν ειναι το ζητουμενο.

Υπαρχουν πολλοι ερευνητες στον κοσμο που ασχολουνται με το συστημα του kapanadze που εφαρμοσε την γεννητρια του Ν.Τεσλα. Βεβαια υπαρχουν και αυτοι που δεν ειναι ηλεκτρονικοι, δεν εχουν δει τετοιο συστημα, δεν μπορουν να ξερουν εαν ειναι αληθινο ή απατη και λενε την αποψη τους.

Οπως ο Νικος πιστευει πως αυτο το συστημα ειναι απατη ετσι υπαρχουν πολλοι αλλοι που πιστευουν πως η εφευρεση του Ν.Τεσλα και η εφαρμογη του kapanadze δεν ειναι απατη.

Εαν καποιος θελει να διαπιστωσει πως και τι να παει να δει και να μετρησει αυτο το συστημα ωστε να εχει τεκμηριωμενη θεση.

Τα βιντεο που παρουσιαζονται στο δικτυο μπορουν ολοι να τα αμφισβητουν. Και εγω που ονομαζομαι Magneto μπορει να ειμαι η Νικολετα και ο Νικος να ειναι Ναπολεων ο μονοφθαλμος

----------


## μποζονιο

πως υποτιθεται οτι δουλευει αυτο το καπαντανετζ ?  :Confused1:

----------


## -nikos-

> Οπως ο Νικος πιστευει πως αυτο το συστημα ειναι απατη ετσι υπαρχουν πολλοι αλλοι που πιστευουν πως η εφευρεση του Ν.Τεσλα και η εφαρμογη του kapanadze δεν ειναι απατη.





εγώ παντός αυτό λέω... ότι είναι απατή  η ''_ εφαρμογή του kapanadze''_

ο μετασχηματιστής του Τεσλα ασφαλώς και δεν είναι απάτη αφού βοηθά να γίνει αυτή η απατη,,,

τουλάχιστον κατι δουλεύει  :Biggrin:

----------


## DGeorge

Παιδιά Πολλή Καλησπέρα  :Smile: 
Κατά την ταπεινή μου άποψη, θα πρότεινα *ψυχραιμία*.... Τόσο προς τον Νίκο, όσο και προς τον Magneto,
Η στάση, που θα πρότεινα (απέναντι στο συγκεκριμένο σύστημα) είναι "Τήρηση επιφυλάξεων, μέχρις απόδειξης της λειτουργίας του."
Φίλε Νίκο, δεν απορρίπτω κάποια κατασκευή/σύστημα, αν δεν το δω σε λειτουργία από κοντά.
Φίλε Magneto, κι εγώ είμαι ρομαντικός. Κι εγώ ονειρεύομαι την Ανάσταση των Ιδεών και των Μηχανών του Tesla. (Φυσικά ΟΧΙ από Μονοπώλια!)
Είναι φοβερή -από μόνη της- η Ιδέα: "Πρακτικώς Ανεξάντλητη Ηλεκτρική Ενέργεια -Δωρεάν- για όλον τον κόσμο!!!!"
Δεν απορρίπτω -έτσι απλά- το *Σύστημα του Ρώσσου*, αλλά από την άλλη μεριά έχει 'πήξει' ο Κόσμος κι από *Αλμπάνηδες* και *Ταχυδαχτυλουργούς*!
Ωστόσο, είτε αρπαχτούμε μεταξύ μας, είτε έλθουμε σε απόλυτη συμφωνία, τον 'λεβέντη' ποσώς τον ενδιαφέρει!!!! :Biggrin:  Αυτός έχει χαράξει κάποιον δρόμο, κι εμείς απλώς παρακολουθούμε την πορεία του, και τα αποτελέσματά του. Ο Χρόνος θα δείξει σίγουρα ποιά θα είναι αυτά τα αποτελέσματα... Νομίζω!

----------


## Magneto

> πως υποτιθεται οτι δουλευει αυτο το καπαντανετζ ?



Γιωργο εαν διαβασεις στο #9 τις απαντησεις του T.Kapanadze ισως καταλαβεις. Εαν δεν καταλαβεις διαβασε και αυτα που γραφουν 
http://www.energeticforum.com/renewa...agen-only.html

Δες και πως τα καταφερνουν αυτοι οι απατεωνες που κρυβουν πηνια κατω απο το τραπεζι να παιρνουν πατεντες.
http://www.scribd.com/doc/54211330/K...2008-103129-A1

Οποιος δεν θελει και δεν μπορει να εχει συσκευη kapanadze ας φτιαξει κατασκευη με led για παιδακια.

----------


## μποζονιο

Κατι μπαταριες βλεπω και κατι βρυσες.. δηλαδη εσυ το εχεις φτιαξει αυτο το μηχανημα και δουλευει?

----------


## Magneto

> Κατι μπαταριες βλεπω και κατι βρυσες.. δηλαδη εσυ το εχεις φτιαξει αυτο το μηχανημα και δουλευει?



Αρνηθηκες την προταση μου για γνωριμια και συζητηση. No name, No face, No number. Δεν φανταζομαι να περιμενεις κατι απο εμενα.

----------


## antonis

χμ............

----------


## antonis

> Εγώ ξέρω πως δουλεύει,,,,,,,,
> 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j-NLBSBRsBM
> 
> 
> 
> κάτω από το τραπέζι έχει ένα κρυμμενο πηνίο που συνδέεται με το ρεύμα,, συνήθως το λέμε πρωτεύων,,, 
> 
> ...



Ότα σηκώνει την σόμπα σβήνει, λόγω του διακόπτη ασφαλείας σε περίπτωση που πέσει η σόμπα.\

----------


## gon

Παιδιά Καλησπέρα
Μπορεί κάποιος να με βοηθήσει  να φτιάσω κατασκευή με led

----------


## DIMITRIS______TH______

«Εσείς ερευνητές της αέναης κίνησης, πόσα ματαιόδοξα φανταστικά έργα δεν έχετε δημιουργήσει κατά τις αναζητήσεις σας ... Πρέπει να κάνετε καλύτερα παρέα με τους δημιουργούς χρυσού».

                                                                                           Leonardo da Vinci

----------


## Magneto

> «Εσείς ερευνητές της αέναης κίνησης, πόσα ματαιόδοξα φανταστικά έργα δεν έχετε δημιουργήσει κατά τις αναζητήσεις σας ... Πρέπει να κάνετε καλύτερα παρέα με τους δημιουργούς χρυσού».
> 
> Leonardo da Vinci



Ο λογος για τους αλχημιστες του μεσαιωνα που κανενας τους δεν εκανε αληθινο χρυσο. Διοτι την ενεργεια οπως τον χρυσο δεν μπορει κανεις να την κατασκευασει. Μπορουν οι ανθρωποι να χρησιμοποιουν τα υλικα, να καταναλωνουν ενεργεια, ομως δεν μπορουν να παραγουν. Μπορουν να αλλαξουν την μορφη της ενεργειας, μπορουν να συλλεξουν, αλλα δεν μπορουν να κατασκευασουν ουτε ελευθερη ουτε δεσμευμενη ενεργεια.
Ο Λεοναρντο σπουδαιο μυαλο, καλλιτεχνης αλλα με τα αεικινητα δεν πετυχε τιποτα.

Καποιοι πιστευουν πως το ποτηρι που χρειαζεται καποιος για να πιει απο τον ωκεανο της ενεργειας ειναι η τεχνολογια-γνωση των πηνιων. Ετσι οι σπουδαιοι πρωτοποροι εφευρετες Νικολα Τεσλα αλλα και οι επομενοι οπως ο kapanadze ασχοληθηκαν με μετασχηματισμο ενεργειας.

Σημερα ειναι πολλοι οι επιστημονες που κατεχουν το θεμα αλλα ελευθερη ενεργεια σημαινει καταρευση του οικονομικου συστηματος, γι αυτο και ειναι ακαταλληλη για τους πολλους ανθρωπους.

----------


## DIMITRIS______TH______

Δεν θα μπορουσα να συμφωνησω περισοτερο απο οτι τωρα και απολυτως
οχι μονο σε αυτα που γραφεις ,αλλα και σε αυτα που εννοεις.
Η ενεργεια μπορει μονο να αλλαξει μορφη και να εχουμε, ευκολοτερη μετατροπη
η φθηνοτερη μετατροπη απο τα τοσα ειδη ανεκμεταλευτων μορφων ενεργειας,
να βελτιωσουμε τα μεγιστα τον βαθμο αποδοσης αλλα οχι να την κατασκευασουμε
Ο τομεας της μετατροπης της βεβαιως ειναι πολυ σημαντικο αλλα εδω εισερχεται η 
τελευταια παραγραφος και ...............
Σημερα ειναι πολλοι οι επιστημονες που κατεχουν το θεμα αλλα ελευθερη ενεργεια σημαινει καταρευση του οικονομικου συστηματος, γι αυτο και ειναι ακαταλληλη για τους πολλους ανθρωπους.

Οσο για το σχεδιο που ειδα του kapanadze ,υπαρχει μια λεπτομερεια, που μου θυμιζει λιγο
τους αεικινητους σωληνες ,αλλα θα το μελετησω καλυτερα και θα επανελθω,γιατι πρεπει
να ειμαστε πολυ προσεκτικοι θεωρω με αυτα που λεμε και γραφουμε.
Δεν ειναι καλο να εισαι ΄προβατο΄ αλλα ουτε μηδενιστης ,πραγμα που πιστευω οτι 
ενστερνιζονται οι περισοτεροι εδω για αυτο εξαλου υπαρχει η ερευνα και το πειραμα .

----------


## Νικ71

Καλημερα παιδια

Εχω βρει και εγω ενα σχεδιο για Kapanadze απο το internet.Πως το βλεπεται θεωρητικα ειναι σωστο?
Απ'οτι καταλαβα θελει και γεννητρια των 50ΗΖ μπροστα να φτιαχτει εχει κανεις κανενα σχεδιο?4im06192010.jpg

----------


## Dhmhtrhs Oikonomou

εχω δοκιμασει πως αν βαλεις σε μια γλαστρα ενα ελασμα χαλκου και ενα ψευδαργυρου παραγει αρκετη ταση να αναψει ενα λεντ....

τωρα για τετια ισχυ..... :Unsure:

----------

aris285 (16-01-13)

----------


## aris285

> εχω δοκιμασει πως αν βαλεις σε μια γλαστρα ενα ελασμα χαλκου και ενα ψευδαργυρου παραγει αρκετη ταση να αναψει ενα λεντ....
> 
> τωρα για τετια ισχυ.....



Τι λες τωρα θα το δοκιμασω και αν ειναι ετσι τωτε θα φωτισω ολλο το σπιτι με γλαστρες :Biggrin:

----------


## SV1JRT

> Τι λες τωρα θα το δοκιμασω και αν ειναι ετσι τωτε θα φωτισω ολλο το σπιτι με γλαστρες



Μεχρι να οξειδωθούν τα ελάσματα απο την γαλβανική οξείδωση, και να χρειάζεσαι καινούργια.
Επίσης, η γλάστρα ΔΕΝ είναι απαραίτητη. μπορείς να βυθίσεις τα ηλεκτρόδια σε ένα ποτήρι με ξύδι.

----------


## Dhmhtrhs Oikonomou

> Μεχρι να οξειδωθούν τα ελάσματα απο την γαλβανική οξείδωση, και να χρειάζεσαι καινούργια.
> Επίσης, η γλάστρα ΔΕΝ είναι απαραίτητη. μπορείς να βυθίσεις τα ηλεκτρόδια σε ένα ποτήρι με ξύδι.



εγω αλουμινοχαρτο εβαλα αντι για ψευδαργυρο και εγινε η δουλεια, αμα τα βυθισεις σε χλορινη γυρναει ενα μοτερακι απο cd player υπολογιστη (αυτο που ειναι για να ανηγει και να κλινει το πορτακι

----------


## Νικ71

Ρε παιδια οτι εχει η γη ηλεκτρικα φορτια ειναι γνωστο το θεμα ειναι πως θα τα τραβηξουμε και σε αρκετη ποσοτητα γι'αυτο σας ρωτησα αν ''στεκει'' το κυκλωμα μπας και το φτιαξουμε καποια στιγμη

----------


## Magneto

> Ρε παιδια οτι εχει η γη ηλεκτρικα φορτια ειναι γνωστο το θεμα ειναι πως θα τα τραβηξουμε και σε αρκετη ποσοτητα γι'αυτο σας ρωτησα αν ''στεκει'' το κυκλωμα μπας και το φτιαξουμε καποια στιγμη



Ναι πολλα τα ηλεκτρικα, μαγνητικα πεδια που εχει η γη, και μερικα απο αυτα τραβαω κι εγω με τις μαγνητικες δινες μου.

Πονταρω 100ε πως κανεις δεν θα παρουσιασει επιτυχημενη κατασκευη kapanadze, εαν κανω λαθος να ερθει να τον πληρωσω 100ε. Και να ξερετε που ειμαι ανεργος και εαν εχω 100ε ειναι ολα τα χρηματα μου...

Ειναι μερικοι που προσπαθησαν και εκαναν αναπαραγωγη replica kapanadze αλλα κανενας τους δεν εχει πετυχει αποδωση ενεργειας μεγαλυτερη της τροφοδοσιας.

Και στο YouTube υπαρχουν αρκετες τετοιες κατασκευες, και γνωριζω και ενα μελος του hlektronika που εφτιαξε πηνιο kapanadze για διακοσμητικο.

Ποιος ειναι ικανος να κατασκευασει ειδικους μετασχηματιστες που κανουν resonance με το ειδικο πηνιο kapanadze;
Εαν βρεθει ελληνας να μου δειξει επιτυχημενη κατασκευη κερδιζει τα χρηματα μου.

----------


## Κυριακίδης

Εγώ για να έρθω να με πληρώσεις ... από τον Έβρο σε σένα + επιστροφή ... χρειάζομαι 150 ευρώ ... θα σε κεράσω κιόλας? 

Έχω μια συσκευή που λύνει όλα τα προβλήματα ... και το Kapanadze πλέον μπαίνει σε δεύτερη ζήτηση .... ελπίζω να συμφωνήσουμε όλοι..

http://www.youtube.com/watch?NR=1&v=...ture=endscreen

----------


## Magneto

Για 50ε δεν χαλαει, η προσφορα μεγαλωνει.

Τωρα δινω 150ε σε αυτον που θα μου παρουσιασει kapanadze system με ολα τα στοιχεια της κατασκευης, που πρεπει να εχει κανει ο ιδιος, και με την προυποθεση πως κατα την λειτουργια της συσκευης τα οργανα μου true πολυμετρα, βατομετρο θα δειχνουν εξοδο μεγαλυτερη σε ισχυ βαττ απο την τροφοδοσια της συσκευης.

Και για κερασμα δεν το συζηταω, τρωει και πινει απο το τραπεζι μου, μονο εαν εχει κατι αξιολογο φτιαξει.

Επειδη και περισσοτερα χρηματα να ειναι το επαθλο δεν μπορει κανεις να φτιαξει επιτυχημενο overunity system,
το επαθλο δεν θα κερδισει κανεις.

----------


## tsimpidas

δεν θα ξέγραφα εντελώς το Kapanadze, γιατί ίσως έχει 
και άλλα πράγματα μέσα στην γυάλα εκτός από μετασχηματιστές,, πράγματα που 
κάνουν την διαφορά, 

φυσικά μην ρωτήσετε τι.. απλά μετά απο συζήτηση με κάποιον που 
είχε στην κατοχή του ένα τετοιο κουτί με έβαλε σε σκέψεις.

δεν το είδα να ανάβει θερμάστρες και μοτέρ αλλά με τον φωτισμό μια χαρά τα πηγαινε.

θα προσπαθήσω με έναν φίλο μου να δοκιμάσουμε να το φτιάξουμε.
είναι απίστευτα απλό για να είναι αληθινό.

να προσθέσω οτι όλα τα σχέδια που κυκλοφορούν δεν έχουν 
καμια σχέση με την πραγματική κατασκευή και 
αντικατοπτρίζουν μόνο αυτά που τα βίντεο με τα διάφανα κουτιά δειχνουν ,
μετασχηματιστές και πηνία.

----------


## katmadas

> δεν θα ξέγραφα εντελώς το Kapanadze, γιατί ίσως έχει 
> και άλλα πράγματα μέσα στην γυάλα εκτός από μετασχηματιστές,, πράγματα που 
> κάνουν την διαφορά, 
> 
> φυσικά μην ρωτήσετε τι.. απλά μετά απο συζήτηση με κάποιον που 
> είχε στην κατοχή του ένα τετοιο κουτί με έβαλε σε σκέψεις.
> 
> δεν το είδα να ανάβει θερμάστρες και μοτέρ αλλά με τον φωτισμό μια χαρά τα πηγαινε.
> 
> ...



Και εγω δεν αποκλειω τπτ.
ΑΝ δεν ειναι παραμυθι αυτο που λες εχει ενδιαφερον.
Αν το παρουσιασεις εδω περιμενω με αγωνια!

----------


## tsimpidas

> Αν το παρουσιασεις εδω,,,,



έχω δίλημμα ως προς αυτό,, 
γιατί πιθανών να ''παίξει χρήμα'' η να ''παίξουν μπαλωθιες'' 

αν το φτιάχνατε και δούλευε τι θα κάνατε στην θέση μου ??

----------


## katmadas

Μπορεις για αρχη να παρουσιασεισ μονο το αποτελεσμα...

----------


## Magneto

> Μπορεις για αρχη να παρουσιασεισ μονο το αποτελεσμα...



Γεματο αποτελεσματα ειναι το δικτυο. Να δειτε τι ειναι το συστημα kapanadze σε μικρη κλιμακα.





Δεν θα ειναι ο πρωτος ουτε ο τελευταιος που προσπαθει να κανει αναπαραγωγη-φτιαξει συστημα *σαν* του kapanadze

Και εαν ισχυριστει καποιος πως το εχει πετυχει και λειτουργει; Σιγουρα δεν θα θελει να το παρουσιασει, ουτε να παρει το χρηματικο επαθλο

----------


## tsimpidas

> Μπορεις για αρχη να παρουσιασεισ μονο το αποτελεσμα...



OK  
αν έχω επιτυχία θα ανεβάσω ητε ενα βιντεακι ητε συμπεράσματα.
μπορεί να μας πάρει κάνα δυο μήνες όμως,,, οπότε μην 'κρατάτε την αναπνοή σας' :Smile: 

θα αναφέρω και την αποτυχια φυσικά,, ελπίζω να με πιστέψετε χαχα,,,

αυτό είναι το κακό με αυτές τις περιπτώσεις 
οτι δεν ξέρεις αν το πέτυχε ο άλλος και σου λέει ψέματα οτι δεν...
η ότι το πέτυχε ενώ εχει αποτύχει.


πάντως αν θέλει να προσπαθήσει και 
κάποιος άλλος οι λέξεις κλειδιά είναι =

''πρέπει να σκεφτείτε αφαιρετικα σε αυτήν την κατασκευή''
γιατί λειτουργεί αντίστροφα από ότι γνωρίζουμε,, ίδιες αρχές αντίθετη αντίληψη..
και 
''αρνητικά ιόντα''

δεν παραβιάζεται κανένας νόμος της φυσικής απλά η 
αντίληψη του είναι διαφορετική.

----------


## μποζονιο

> Εγώ για να έρθω να με πληρώσεις ... από τον Έβρο σε σένα + επιστροφή ... χρειάζομαι 150 ευρώ ... θα σε κεράσω κιόλας? 
> 
> Έχω μια συσκευή που λύνει όλα τα προβλήματα ... και το Kapanadze πλέον μπαίνει σε δεύτερη ζήτηση .... ελπίζω να συμφωνήσουμε όλοι..
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?NR=1&v=...ture=endscreen




ενταξει που μπορω να παραγγειλω και γω μια τετοια?  :Lol:

----------


## μποζονιο

οσο μπορω θα βοηθησω απο πμ...

----------


## Κυριακίδης

> ενταξει που μπορω να παραγγειλω και γω μια τετοια?



Δεν χρειάζεται να το παραγγείλετε ..... γιατί ο πωλητής που πρόκειται να σου στείλει τέτοια συσκευή ... θα έχει ήδη πληρωθεί από την ίδια συσκευή !!!
συμπεριλαμβανομένου και τα μεταφορικά .... οπότε θα στο στείλει δωρεάν μαζί με τα ρέστα !  :Tongue2:

----------


## antiprosopos

> έχω δίλημμα ως προς αυτό,, 
> γιατί πιθανών να ''παίξει χρήμα'' η να ''παίξουν μπαλωθιες'' 
> 
> αν το φτιάχνατε και δούλευε τι θα κάνατε στην θέση μου ??



Το έχω σκεφτεί κι εγώ φίλε μου αν έφτιαχνα μια συσκευή που να μπορεί να βοηθήσει το κόσμο τι θα έπρεπε να κάνω… Αν την βγάλω στην αγορά πιθανών να γίνω πλούσιος…. Αλλά μετά….;;; Η φορολογία θα ανέβει ακόμα περισσότερο γιατί κανείς δεν θα χρειάζεται να πληρώνει για πετρέλαιο και ρεύμα…. Οπότε πάλι στο ίδιο θα καταλήξουμε, άρα την κρατάς για σένα και τους δικού σου….

----------


## Νικ71

Mην κανεις τζαμπα ονειρα,το να το εβγαζες στην αγορα δεν υπαρχει τετοια περιπτωση ξεχασε το γιατι απλως δεν θα σ'αφηναν οι πετρελαικες με οτι αυτο εννοειται,μονο για δικια μας παρτη γινεται

----------


## μποζονιο

καλα φτιαξτο εσυ πρωτα και βλεπεις τι θα κανεις.. ακομα με τα φωτοβολταικα και τις ανεμογεννητριες ασχολουνται εδω μεσα?  :Biggrin: 
εμενα ακομα δε με εχουν μπαλωθιασει ακομα.. 

παρτε εργασια για το σπιτι http://www.google.com/patents/US20110163920

----------


## tsimpidas

να τι παθαίνουν οποίοι κάνουν εφευρέσεις στην Ελλάδα...

http://www.zougla.gr/greece/article/...i-ta-pedia-tis

----------


## tsimpidas

πως τα μιλιαμπερ μετατρέπονται σε αξιοποιήσιμη ενέργεια.

----------


## μποζονιο

δε μας το εξηγεις και σε μας που δεν ειμαστε ηλεκτρονικοι?

----------


## tsimpidas

> δε μας το εξηγεις και σε μας που δεν ειμαστε ηλεκτρονικοι?



ίσως τώρα το καταλάβεις..





πριν μερικές μέρες ρώτησα κάποιον ποιος είναι ο κοινός παρονομαστής 
μεταξύ του καπανανζε και του βίντεο στην ψυχρή σύντηξη ,,,και μου λεγε για 
μποζονια, πρωτονια και άτομα.. προσθέτω και αυτό 
το βίντεο μήπως το βρει  :Wink: .
πρόκειται για νομο του ηλεκτρισμού μόνο που πρέπει να 
σκεφτείτε αφαιρετικα για να το καταλάβετε, είναι η χρήση του από....την ανάποδη.

----------


## Magneto

> μπορεί να μας πάρει κάνα δυο μήνες όμως,,, οπότε μην 'κρατάτε την αναπνοή σας'
> θα αναφέρω και την αποτυχια φυσικά,, ελπίζω να με πιστέψετε χαχα,,,
> 
> αυτό είναι το κακό με αυτές τις περιπτώσεις 
> οτι δεν ξέρεις αν το πέτυχε ο άλλος και σου λέει ψέματα οτι δεν...
> η ότι το πέτυχε ενώ εχει αποτύχει.



Ετσι ειναι, δεν μπορει να ξερει κανεις εαν καποιος κανει πλακα.
Αυτοι που θελουν να διαπιστωσουν και να μαθουν την αληθεια πρεπει να προσπαθησουν αρκετα.
Την προσπαθεια τους μπορουν να δειξουν με φωτο και βιντεο.

Οταν βλεπουμε καποια παρουσιαση κατασκευης κανουμε αξιολογιση και σχολιασμο.
Διχως παρουσιαση κατασκευης με τα στοιχεια, ολα αυτα ειναι θεωρειες.

Βεβαια η προσπαθειες του J.Newman ειναι τουλαχιστο αξιολογες και γι αυτο γραφουν σε
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Newman's_energy_machine
Newman's ideas about electricity and magnetism have been described as pseudoscientific and his claims false.

Ο μαγνητισμος ειναι στοιχειο της φυσης και οπως γνωριζουν ολοι, τις μαγνητικες ιδιοτητες χρησιμοποιουμε σε ηλεκτρικους κινητηρες.
Τωρα εαν καποιος θελει να δειξει το μοτερακι που εφτιαξε και να το προωθησει ως ελευθερη ενεργεια,
δεν ειναι κατι νεο, ειναι γεματο το YouTube με τετοιες κατασκευες που δεν προσφερουν τιποτα σε κανεναν.

Δεν ειμαι εναντιος σε αυτους που προσπαθουν και κατασκευαζουν αυτο που ονειρευονται, εστω και εαν ειναι αχρηστο.
Οπως φαινεται οι ηλεκτρικοι κινητηρες χρησιμοποιουνται ολο και περισσοτερο σε οχηματα κα οικιακες συσκευες.
Καινοτομοι επαγωγικοι κινητηρες χρησιμοποιουνται σε ψυγεια και πλυντηρια με χαμηλη καταναλωση ηλεκτρισμου. Aυτες οι συσκευες εξοικονομουν ενεργεια σε σχεση με αλλες παλαιοτερης τεχνολογιας.

----------


## SV1JRT

Μπράβο βρε Τσιμπίδα, με έκανες και γέλασα πρωινιάτικα. ΠΟΛΥ καλό το βιντεο που ανέβασες. Τέτοια άτομα πρέπει να βγαίνουν στην τηλεόραση, να γελάει λίγο ο κόσμος.... Ποιά Πάνια ?? αν έβγαινε ο τυπος αυτός θα σάρωνε την ακροαματικότητα...
Μ' αρέσει που έβαλε και τον γραβατο-τύρουλα και την γκομενίτσα (που βαριόταν απίστευτα και ήταν έτοιμη να χασμουρηθεί) για να δείξει οτι "εξηγει" την αρχή λειτουργίας στους "ειδικούς"...  χαχαχαχαχαχα
 Πάντως, σοβαρά τώρα, δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω τον λόγο που τύποι σαν αυτόν στο βίντεο κάνουν τόση μεγάλη προσπάθεια να εξαπατήσουν τον κόσμο. Είναι για να πάρουν χρήματα απο πιθανά θύματα "χρηματοδότες" ?? Είναι για να "μπούνε" στην "επιστημονική" κοινότητα ?? Είναι για να μπριζόσουν διάφορους ευκολόπιστους και μετά να τους βλέπουν και να γελάνε ??
Ο εν λόγω "εφευρέτης" πάντως μοιάζει να έχει ακουμπήσει πολύ dollar στην "εφευρεση" του....

----------


## tsimpidas

Magneto μιας και σου αρέσουν οι μαγνήτες 

αποφάσισα να σου δειξω μια μορφή παραγωγής ηλεκτρικής ενέργειας 
που ήταν κάτω απο την μύτη σου [καθώς και του υπολοιπου κόσμου] τουλάχιστον 100 χρόνια 
τώρα και εφευρεθηκε απο τον ιδιο τον Νικολα Τεσλα σχεδόν ταυτόχρονα με τους μετασχηματιστές του,,,


Πριν ξεκινήσω θέλω να τονίσω οτι Η ΑΡΧΗ ΑΥΤΗΣ ΤΗΣ ΜΟΡΦΗΣ ''ΑΕΝΑΗΣ'' ΕΝΕΡΓΕΙΑΣ
ΕΙΝΑΙ ΤΟ ΜΙΣΟ ΚΟΜΜΑΤΙ ΤΟΥ ΚΑΠΑΝΑΝΖΕ.

φυσικά έχετε δει κατι βίντεο που συνδέουν δυο μοτέρ οπου το ενα τροφοδοτεί το άλλο....

φυσικά το 99% αυτών των βίντεο είναι μπαρούφες  :Lol: ,, όμως 

τι θα έλεγες Μagneto AN σου λεγα οτι ένα απο αυτά δουλεύει ??


παρεμπιπτόντως το καπανανζε πρέπει να είναι στραμμένο προς τον φυσικό Βορά και Νότο
σαν μια πυξίδα.

η εφευρεση που θα περιγράψω αν και απο μόνη της 
είναι μια μορφή ''αέναης'' [αν μπορούμε να την χαρακτηρίσουμε ετσι,] ενέργειας,,παραταυτα 
είναι ένα σκαλοπάτι στην κατανόηση της συσκευής Καπανανζε,,που έχει 100 φορές μεγαλύτερη 
απόδοση.

----------


## SV1JRT

Τσιμπίδα, απλά θέλω να θυμίσω οτι ΟΛΗ η ενέργεια ΕΙΝΑΙ ΑΕΝΑΗ. Εδώ και αιώνες έχει αποδειστεί ότι η ενέργεια ούτε παράγετε, ούτε καταστρέφετε. Απλά αλάζει μορφή. (πχ από ηλεκτρική σε θερμική, ή απο μηχανική σε ηλεκτρική) Πρώτος νόμος της θερμοδυναμικής / αρχή διατήρησης της ενέργειας. Εκτός αν βρήκες κάποια νέα θεωρεία, που να διαγράφει τον Αινσταιν, τότε κάπου τα έχεις μπλέξει λίγο τα πράγματα.....

----------


## tsimpidas

> Τσιμπίδα, απλά θέλω να θυμίσω οτι ΟΛΗ η ενέργεια ΕΙΝΑΙ ΑΕΝΑΗ. Εδώ και αιώνες έχει αποδειστεί ότι η ενέργεια ούτε παράγετε, ούτε καταστρέφετε. Απλά αλάζει μορφή. (πχ από ηλεκτρική σε θερμική, ή απο μηχανική σε ηλεκτρική) Πρώτος νόμος της θερμοδυναμικής / αρχή διατήρησης της ενέργειας. Εκτός αν βρήκες κάποια νέα θεωρεία, που να διαγράφει τον Αινσταιν, τότε κάπου τα έχεις μπλέξει λίγο τα πράγματα.....





μμμμμμμμ,, η ενέργεια είναι αέναη,,,η άντληση της όμως ??

μήπως κοστίζει πολλά......dolars :Wink:  ??


όχι δεν βρήκα νεα θεωρία,, μόνο που τις παλιές δεν τις έχουμε μάθει ολόκληρες.

από αλλά θέματα είδα ότι είσαι φυσικός-χημικός η κάτι τετοιο τέλος πάντων,,,
για να είσαι μέλος κοινότητας ηλεκτρονικών 
σίγουρα θα έχεις τουλάχιστον τις βασικές γνώσεις.

για να δούμε τι θα πεις μετά από αυτό που θα δεις,,, είναι τόσο απλοϊκό που 
ακόμα και αρχές ηλεκτρισμού του λυκείου να ξέρεις θα το καταλάβεις.

----------


## tsimpidas

m0.jpgh η αρχη του μετασχηματιστή,
το πρωτεύων μαγνητίζει τον πυρήνα και ο μαγνητισμός περνάει στο 
δευτερεύων οπου μετατρέπεται ξανά σε ηλεκτρισμό.
αν δεν υπάρχει δευτερεύων οι μαγνητικές γραμμές επιστρέφουν απο βορά προς νότο
στο πρωτεύων.

οι μετασχηματιστές λειτουργούν με παλμικό η με εναλλασσόμενο ρεύμα πάντα.


οπότε πάμε στο επόμενο σχήμα,,,,

m.pngαν στην θεση του πρωτεύοντος τοποθετήσουμε 
ενα μαγνήτη οι μαγνητικές γραμμές 
πάλι πάνε από βορά προς νότο,,,
πάλι ο πυρήνας μαγνητίστηκε όμως,,λογο του οτι ο μαγνήτης ειναι 
σταθερός δεν υπάρχει παλμική κίνηση των ηλεκτρονίων ώστε αν 
τοποθετούσαμε ενα δευτερεύων να αντλήσουμε ρεύμα απο τον μαγνητισμό 
του πυρήνα,,

έτσι πάμε στο επόμενο σχήμα..
m3.jpg κόβοντας και επανασυνδεοντας 
τις μαγνητικές γραμμές αποκτούμε αυτο που θέλουμε..
την παλμική κίνηση των ηλεκτρονίων ώστε να δημιουργηθεί τάση 
στα άκρα των πηνίων.

m2.pngας πούμε λιπών οτι 
έχουμε μια κατασκευή πανομοιότυπη του μετασχηματιστή,,,
με μόνιμο μαγνήτη στο κέντρο..

και κόβουμε εναλλάξ τις μαγνητικές γραμμές..
m4.jpg


η συνέχεια στο επόμενο ποστ..

----------


## SV1JRT

> μμμμμμμμ,, η ενέργεια είναι αέναη,,,η άντληση της όμως ??
> 
> μήπως κοστίζει πολλά......dolars ??
> 
> 
> όχι δεν βρήκα νεα θεωρία,, μόνο που τις παλιές δεν τις έχουμε μάθει ολόκληρες.
> 
> από αλλά θέματα είδα ότι είσαι φυσικός-χημικός η κάτι τετοιο τέλος πάντων,,,
> για να είσαι μέλος κοινότητας ηλεκτρονικών 
> ...




 Καλημέρα Τσιμπίδα,
 Κατ' αρχήν να ξεκαθαρίσω οτι επικροτώ και υποστηρίζω ΚΑΘΕ μορφή έρευνας, θεωρητική και πειραματική, οπότε συμφωνώ απόλυτα με τις ανυσηχίες σου και την έρευνα που κάνεις. Αυτό το λέω για να μην υπάρξει καμία παρεξήγηση μεταξύ μας.

Τώρα, το επάγγελμα μου είναι "τεχνικός δικτύων υπολογιστών" εν συντομία.
Εχω πτυχιο ηλεκτρονικού, αλλα ποτέ δεν το εξάσκησα επαγγελματικα το σπόρ...
Στην συνέχεια πήρα master στο Computer Science και απο τότε ασχολούμε με τους υπολογιστες.
Η Φυσική και η χημεία ήταν απο τα αγαπημένα μαθήματα μου, μαζί με τα ηλεκτρονικά και τους υπολογιστές, γι αυτό και έχω αρκετες γνώσεις στο θέμα, αλλα δεν είμαι φυσικός.

 Περιμένω να δώ την παρουσίαση σου με αγωνία, αλλά πρέπει να σου ξεκαθαρίσω οτι θα σου επισημάνω οποιαδήποτε ατέλεια ή απαράδεκτη λειτουργία εντοπίσω.
 Καλή επιτυχία.

----------


## tsimpidas

m5.jpgετσι φτιάχνουμε μια συσκευή-γεννήτρια 
που να αποκόπτει τις μαγνητικές 
γραμμές απο την μια πλευρά και να τις συνδέει στην άλλη,,

θα πει τώρα κάποιος λίγο έξυπνος =* η ενέργεια που απαιτείται για να αποκολλήσουμε το τέλος 
είναι μεγαλύτερη απο την ενέργεια που πιθανών να πάρουμε από τα πηνία.
*
και η απάντηση απο τον εφευρετη
*δεν θα αποκολλήσουμε αλλα θα περιστρέψουμε.

*m6.jpg
m7.jpg






ολόκληρο το pdf βρίσκεται στην κατοχή μου 
και περιγραφεί τα σταδία κατασκευής του καπανανζε, 

αυτό το μοτέρ-γεννήτρια που παρουσίασα για κάποιους μπορεί 
να είναι αρκετό αφού αν κατασκευαστεί σωστά πιθανών να μπορεί
να τροφοδοτήσει το μοτέρ που θα το περιστρέφει,,,, ίσως να δώσει 
και κάτι παραπάνω.

όμως στην ουσία είναι ένα βήμα πιο κοντά στην κατανόηση του καπανανζε

το οποίο κάνει αυτό ακριβώς αλλά χωρίς κίνηση = αποκόπτει και 
επανασυνδεει τις μαγνητικές γραμμες που το διέπουν.

----------


## kotsos___

> m0.jpgh η αρχη του μετασχηματιστή,
> το πρωτεύων μαγνητίζει τον πυρήνα και ο μαγνητισμός περνάει στο 
> δευτερεύων οπου μετατρέπεται ξανά σε ηλεκτρισμό.
> αν δεν υπάρχει δευτερεύων οι μαγνητικές γραμμές επιστρέφουν απο βορά προς νότο
> στο πρωτεύων.
> 
> οι μετασχηματιστές λειτουργούν με παλμικό η με εναλλασσόμενο ρεύμα πάντα.
> 
> 
> ...



οι μαγνητικές γραμμές δεν κόβονται όταν βγάζεις τα πλαινά.. μαγνητικό πεδίο υπάρχει και στον αέρα..
παρόλα αυτα ανυπομονώ να δω τον τροπο που θα κουνάς τα πλαινά χωρις να καταναλώνεις ενέργεια..

----------


## kotsos___

μελετησε λιγο τον 3ο νόμο του νευτωνα

----------


## minas1000

http://www.free-energy-info.co.uk/PJKBook.html

Η "Βίβλος" του τσαμπατζή...

----------


## bchris

Καλημερα σας.

Αυτο που δεν φαινεται να καταλαβαινει κανεις απο αυτους που ασχολουνται με τετοια θεματα, 
ειναι η απλη *αρχη διατηρησης της ενεργειας*.

Το γεγονος ειναι οντως περιεργο γιατι ειναι μια πολυ απλη προταση: 
"*Η ενεργεια δεν καταστρεφεται, αλλα και δεν δημιουργηται.*"

Αυτο τι σημαινει?
1. Ειναι αδυνατη η κατασκευη συσκευης με συντελεστη αποδοσης μεγαλυτερο του 100%. Προφανες νομιζω, μιας και αυτο θα σημαινε οτι η συσκευη θα παρηγαγε ενεργεια. 
2. Ειναι επισης αδυνατη η κατασκευη συσκευης με αποδοση 100%, μιας και αυτο θα σημαινε οτι η εν λογω συσκευη θα στερηται απωλειες παντως ειδους.

Με αλλα λογια, *δεν υπαρχει "free energy"*

----------


## tsimpidas

> θα σου επισημάνω οποιαδήποτε ατέλεια ή απαράδεκτη λειτουργία εντοπίσω.
>  Καλή επιτυχία.




ευχαριστώ.

Το καπανανζε και το βίντεο που αρχικά σε έκανε και γέλασες  :Biggrin:  καθώς και 
το βίντεο που εχω ανεβάσει στο ''ψυχρή σύντηξη''

έχουν έναν κοινό παρονομαστή = *την πολυ υψηλη ταση 
*
καμια σχέση με τα 110 βολτ η τα 220 βολτ που είμαστε συνηθισμένοι να καταναλώνουμε,
τάση η οποία σκοτώνει σε δευτερόλεπτα.

ολες αυτές οι κατασκευές εχουν κατασκευαστεί για να λειτουργούν σε τάσεις πάνω 
από 50Κν  και για αυτόν τον λόγο δεν μπορούν να είναι προσιτές 
στον μέσο καταναλωτή ,, μάλιστα πιθανόν να μην γινουν ποτέ λόγο της επικινδυνότητας τους.

ειναι μια ακολουθια ταλαντωτων και πηνίων που μετατρέπουν ασήμαντα ποσά ενεργείας 
σε υψηλές τάσεις και χρησιμοποιούνται σαν τετοιες.

ο ηλεκτρισμός εχει την ταχύτητα του φωτός και με την καταλληλη χειραγώγηση 
μεσώ υψηλών συχνοτήτων μετατρέπεται πρώτα σε υψίσυχνη υψηλή τάση και 
μετα ενισχυμενος υποβιβάζεται στα 110 βολτ η στα 220 βολτ σε  60hz η σε 50hz αντιστοιχα.


σεβόμενος τον κίνδυνο που υπάρχει δεν θα δωσω περισσότερες πληροφορίες 
για την κατασκευή του καπανανζε ουτε θα υποστηρίξω οτι δουλεύει η δεν δουλεύει 
ούτε αν το έχω φτιάξει η δεν το εχω φτιάξει.
πιστεύω οτι οι συμπυκνωμένες πληροφορίες που έδωσα σε αυτό το ποστ 
ειναι αρκετές για αυτούς που μπορούν να καταλάβουν τι χρειάζεται να γινει.
όσοι δεν έχουν καταλάβει θα πρέπει να διαβάσουν και να μάθουν περισσότερα 
μέχρι οι παραπάνω πληροφορίες τους γινουν κατανοητές.

----------


## Κυριακίδης

> Καλημερα σας.
> 
> Αυτο που δεν φαινεται να καταλαβαινει κανεις απο αυτους που ασχολουνται με τετοια θεματα, 
> ειναι η απλη *αρχη διατηρησης της ενεργειας*.
> 
> Το γεγονος ειναι οντως περιεργο γιατι ειναι μια πολυ απλη προταση: 
> "*Η ενεργεια δεν καταστρεφεται, αλλα και δεν δημιουργηται.*"
> 
> Αυτο τι σημαινει?
> ...



Για τα παραπάνω που έγραψες είναι κατανοητά κάθε άλλο ....
προσωπικά αυτό που δεν καταλαβαίνω είναι με ποια έννοια το εννοούν π.χ. στο υπογραμμισμένο 
*Ειναι αδυνατη η κατασκευη συσκευης με συντελεστη αποδοσης μεγαλυτερο του 100%.
*
Τότε εγώ δίνω π.χ. ότι εγώ μπορώ να σηκώσω σαν άνθρωπος = μηχανή = 100 κιλά 
Όμως αν χρησιμοποιήσω μοχλό π.χ. τότε μπορώ να σηκώσω σαν = Μηχανή = 500 κιλά 

Άρα έχω παράξει επιπλέον ενέργεια περισσότερο του 100% 
Την έννοια δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω

----------


## SV1JRT

> Καλημερα σας.
> 
> Αυτο που δεν φαινεται να καταλαβαινει κανεις απο αυτους που ασχολουνται με τετοια θεματα, 
> ειναι η απλη *αρχη διατηρησης της ενεργειας*.
> 
> Το γεγονος ειναι οντως περιεργο γιατι ειναι μια πολυ απλη προταση: 
> "*Η ενεργεια δεν καταστρεφεται, αλλα και δεν δημιουργηται.*"
> 
> Αυτο τι σημαινει?
> ...




 Χρήστο, να συμπληρώσω οτι ΟΛΗ η ενέργεια είναι "FREE ENERGY". Η φύση δέν ζητάει πληρωμή για την ενέργεια που μας παρέχει. Αυτό που "πληρώνουμε" είναι η μετατροπή διάφορων μορφών ενέργειας (Μηχανική, Θερμική, Πυρηνική κτλπ) ΣΕ ΗΛΕΚΤΡΙΚΗ. Την μετατροπή πληρώνουμε. ΟΧΙ την ενέργεια. Επομένως όλοι αυτοί οι κυνηγοί της "FREE ENERGY" καλύτερα να ερευνούσαν πιο αποδωτικούς τρόπους μετατροπής, μιας και η "παραγωγή" ενέργειας είναι εκ φύσης αδύνατη...

----------


## tsimpidas

> θα πει τώρα κάποιος λίγο έξυπνος =* η ενέργεια που απαιτείται για να αποκολλήσουμε το τέλος 
> είναι μεγαλύτερη απο την ενέργεια που πιθανών να πάρουμε από τα πηνία.
> *
> .





οι αντιδράσεις ηταν αναμενόμενες απο την στιγμή που το έγραφα.. :Lol: 


οτι δεν καταλαβαίνετε προσπαθήστε να τα εξερευνήσετε  :Biggrin: 
μην περιμένετε πάντα κάποιος να 
σας παίρνει απο το χεράκι και να σας δειχνει τα ''αξιοθέατα'' :Tongue2:

----------


## SV1JRT

> Για τα παραπάνω που έγραψες είναι κατανοητά κάθε άλλο ....
> προσωπικά αυτό που δεν καταλαβαίνω είναι με ποια έννοια το εννοούν π.χ. στο υπογραμμισμένο 
> *Ειναι αδυνατη η κατασκευη συσκευης με συντελεστη αποδοσης μεγαλυτερο του 100%.
> *
> Τότε εγώ δίνω π.χ. ότι εγώ μπορώ να σηκώσω σαν άνθρωπος = μηχανή = 100 κιλά 
> Όμως αν χρησιμοποιήσω μοχλό π.χ. τότε μπορώ να σηκώσω σαν = Μηχανή = 500 κιλά 
> 
> Άρα έχω παράξει επιπλέον ενέργεια περισσότερο του 100% 
> Την έννοια δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω




 Πέτρο μην το πάρεις στραβά, αλλά πρέπει να ξαναδιαβάσεις απο την αρχή την φυσική του δημοτικού.
  Οταν σηκώνεις μια πέτρα 100 κιλά με τα χέρια, την μετακινείς σε μεγαλύτερη απόσταση απο ότι την πέτρα 500 κιλών με τον μοχλό. Η ενέργεια που χρησημοποιείς είναι η ΙΔΙΑ. Απλώς αλάζει το παραγόμενο έργο...

----------


## tsimpidas

> Πέτρο μην το πάρεις στραβά, αλλά πρέπει να ξαναδιαβάσεις απο την αρχή την φυσική του δημοτικού.
>   Οταν σηκώνεις μια πέτρα 100 κιλά με τα χέρια, την μετακινείς σε μεγαλύτερη απόσταση απο ότι την πέτρα 500 κιλών με τον μοχλό. Η ενέργεια που χρησημοποιείς είναι η ΙΔΙΑ. Απλώς αλάζει το παραγόμενο έργο...




αφού κατάλαβες τι θέλει να πει ο φίλος 
γιατι το κάνεις αυτό ?

δώστε μου ενα μοχλό και ενα σημείο στήριξης και  θα κινησω την γη ειχε πει ενας καποτε,,,,

αυτο που εννοούσε ήταν οτι ακόμη και ένας άνθρωπος 80 κιλών με τα καταλληλα εργαλεία 
θα κινούσε εναν πλανήτη,, κάποιος σαν εσένα δηλ τι του απάντησε τότε ???


 Αρχικό μήνυμα από *SW1JRT* 
_θα σου επισημάνω οποιαδήποτε ατέλεια ή απαράδεκτη λειτουργία εντοπίσω.


ξερεις αυτο λειτουργει και αντιθετα_

----------


## Κυριακίδης

> Η ενέργεια που χρησημοποιείς είναι η ΙΔΙΑ. Απλώς αλάζει το παραγόμενο έργο...



Σωτήρη αν η ενέργεια που χρησιμοποιώ είναι ΙΔΙΑ όπως λες ... και σαν πρόφαση ότι λόγω απόστασης κτλ
σου δίνω άλλο παράδειγμα να δούμε τώρα τι θα μου πεις.

Σηκώνω 100 κιλά (μόνος) σε ύψος 10 εκατοστά (που ήθελες απόσταση) και αυτά τα κιλά τα ακουμπάω πάνω σε ζυγαριά ... θα μου δείξει 100 κιλά 

Σηκώνω τώρα (με μοχλό) σε ύψος πάλι 10 εκατοστά (Που ήθελες απόσταση) (και εννοείτε με την ίδια δύναμη)  .... για πες μου τώρα τι θα μου δείξει η ζυγαριά? Άμα σου "έφταιξε η απόσταση" . 

εννοείτε ως δύναμη στην άκρη του μοχλού ... μην μπούμε σε λεπτομέρειες τώρα για το ίδιο βάρος της πέτρας





> Απλώς αλάζει το παραγόμενο έργο...



 αλλάζει αλλά προς το καλύτερο
Άλλη πρόφαση?
Στο Kapanazde προσπαθούν να κάνουν κάτι τέτοιο δηλαδή σαν το μοχλό (αν και πάμε σε άλλη διάσταση) όπου εκεί δεν τους επηρεάζει με κάποιον τρόπο η "απόσταση" του μοχλού . Αλλά το ουσιώδες αποτέλεσμα.

----------


## SV1JRT

> αφού κατάλαβες τι θέλει να πει ο φίλος 
> γιατι το κάνεις αυτό ?
> 
> δώστε μου ενα μοχλό και ενα σημείο στήριξης και  θα κινησω την γη ειχε πει ενας καποτε,,,,
> 
> αυτο που εννοούσε ήταν οτι ακόμη και ένας άνθρωπος 80 κιλών με τα καταλληλα εργαλεία 
> θα κινούσε εναν πλανήτη,, κάποιος σαν εσένα δηλ τι του απάντησε τότε ???
> 
> 
> ...




 Καλησπέρα Τσιμπίδα.
 Ενοείτε οτι δέχομαι κάθε παρατήρηση και υπόδειξη στα λεγόμενα μου.
 Συζήτηση κάνουμε. Οχι διαγωνισμο, ούτε κόντρα.

Στον Πέτρο απαντώ λίαν συντόμος....
 :Wink:

----------


## SV1JRT

> Σωτήρη αν η ενέργεια που χρησιμοποιώ είναι ΙΔΙΑ όπως λες ... και σαν πρόφαση ότι λόγω απόστασης κτλ
> σου δίνω άλλο παράδειγμα να δούμε τώρα τι θα μου πεις.
> 
> Σηκώνω 100 κιλά (μόνος) σε ύψος 10 εκατοστά (που ήθελες απόσταση) και αυτά τα κιλά τα ακουμπάω πάνω σε ζυγαριά ... θα μου δείξει 100 κιλά 
> 
> Σηκώνω τώρα (με μοχλό) σε ύψος πάλι 10 εκατοστά (Που ήθελες απόσταση) (και εννοείτε με την ίδια δύναμη)  .... για πες μου τώρα τι θα μου δείξει η ζυγαριά? Άμα σου "έφταιξε η απόσταση" . 
> 
> εννοείτε ως δύναμη στην άκρη του μοχλού ... μην μπούμε σε λεπτομέρειες τώρα για το ίδιο βάρος της πέτρας
> 
> ...




 Καλησπέρα Πέτρο,
 Επειδή το παράδειγμα που έδωσες, ΔΕΝ έχει κάποιο άμεσα μετρήσημο μέγεθος (που να μπορώ να στο εξηγήσω εύκολα) αν θές διάλεξε ένα άλλο παράδειγμα με μετρήσημα μεγέθη να το συζητήσουμε...
 Προς θεού δεν θέλω να παρεξηγηθώ... Δεν έχω ΚΑΜΙΑ κοντρα μαζί σου.

Πάντως εδώ, μπορείς να δείς πώς λειτουργεί ένας μοχλός και τι δυνάμεις ασκούνται:

http://el.wikipedia.org/wiki/%CE%9C%...BB%CF%8C%CF%82

----------


## bchris

Κατ`αρχας αποφευγετε την Ελληνικη wikipedia. Ειναι λυπηρο, αλλα οσα αρθρα εχω δει εκει, ειναι απλες περιληψεις της Αγγλικης. Χωρις τυπους, χωρις τιποτα.

Κατα δευτερον, χωρις να θελω να προσβαλλω κανενα, για να συζητησουμε, θα πρεπει να ξεκινησουμε απο καποιες κοινα αποδεκτες βασεις. 
Οι βασεις αυτες ειναι η υποχρεωτικη εκπαιδευση (6 ταξεις του Δημοτικου & 3 ταξεις του Γυμνασιου).
Ολες μα ολες οι αποριες. οι αρχες, οι τυποι που χρειαζεστε σας δοθηκαν στα 9 αυτα χρονια.

Παρ`ολα αυτα, ανθρωποι ειιμαστε και ξεχναμε. Πηγαινετε =>ΕΔΩ<= λοιπον και διαβαστε οτι χρειαζεστε για τους μοχλους και την λειτουργεια τους.

Μετα τα ξαναλεμε.

----------


## Κυριακίδης

> Προς θεού δεν θέλω να παρεξηγηθώ... Δεν έχω ΚΑΜΙΑ κοντρα μαζί σου.



Ποιος μίλησε για κόντρα? ... εδώ καφέ πίνουμε και λέμε τις μ....ες μας 

Το παράδειγμα με τον μοχλό (δεν ξεφεύγει από το θέμα Kapanazde) είναι και δύσκολο να το θέσω αναλυτικά.

Σέβομαι την φυσική όπως μας την μάθανε ... αλλά άλλο ήθελα να πω. σαν παρομοίωση του τι προσπαθούν να κάνουν με το Kapanazde .
Στο λινκ για μοχλό / υπομόχλιο... σαν "αντίβαρο" δίνουν το "διάστημα" του υπομόχλιου .... και μιλάω π.χ ότι δεν μας απασχολεί το "διάστημα" του υπομόχλιου ως "απώλεια" π.χ. να κρέμομαι εγώ από το υπομόχλιο και να λειτουργεί η βαρύτητα μόνη της (όσον αφορά την φυσική) ... ενώ στο Kapanazde προσπαθούν παρομοίως το ίδιο με το υπομόχλιο ... όπου και εκεί δεν τους απασχολεί (κατά κάποιον τρόπο) το "διάστημα και η απόσταση  κτλ) . Απλά περιμένουν το σχετικό ουσιώδες αποτέλεσμα με τους δικούς τους τρόπους σκέψης . Και μέχρι στιγμής παραμένει αίνιγμα

----------


## hurt30

> Σωτήρη αν η ενέργεια που χρησιμοποιώ είναι ΙΔΙΑ όπως λες ... και σαν πρόφαση ότι λόγω απόστασης κτλ
> σου δίνω άλλο παράδειγμα να δούμε τώρα τι θα μου πεις.
> 
> Σηκώνω 100 κιλά (μόνος) σε ύψος 10 εκατοστά (που ήθελες απόσταση) και αυτά τα κιλά τα ακουμπάω πάνω σε ζυγαριά ... θα μου δείξει 100 κιλά 
> 
> Σηκώνω τώρα (με μοχλό) σε ύψος πάλι 10 εκατοστά (Που ήθελες απόσταση) (και εννοείτε με την ίδια δύναμη)  .... για πες μου τώρα τι θα μου δείξει η ζυγαριά? Άμα σου "έφταιξε η απόσταση" . 
> 
> εννοείτε ως δύναμη στην άκρη του μοχλού ... μην μπούμε σε λεπτομέρειες τώρα για το ίδιο βάρος της πέτρας
> 
> ...



Έ έ έ κλέβεις εκκλησία αν θέλεις να συγκρίνεις έργο συγκρίνεις το σύνολο των δυνάμεων. Με μοχλό ή μη το έργο είναι ίδιο...

Αυτό που πάνε να κάνουνε στην καπα-απάτηδεν γίνεται. Όταν θα πας να μεταβάλλεις το μαγνητικό πεδίο με το να αλλάξεις τον οπλισμό νομίζεις ότι το μαγνητικό πεδίο θα το αφήσει έτσι απλά; Με αυτό τον τρόπο δουλεύουν τα ηλεκτρόφρενα στα τραίνα.

----------


## Magneto

> Χρήστο, να συμπληρώσω οτι ΟΛΗ η ενέργεια είναι "FREE ENERGY". Η φύση δέν ζητάει πληρωμή για την ενέργεια που μας παρέχει. Αυτό που "πληρώνουμε" είναι η μετατροπή διάφορων μορφών ενέργειας (Μηχανική, Θερμική, Πυρηνική κτλπ) ΣΕ ΗΛΕΚΤΡΙΚΗ. Την μετατροπή πληρώνουμε. ΟΧΙ την ενέργεια. Επομένως όλοι αυτοί οι κυνηγοί της "FREE ENERGY" καλύτερα να ερευνούσαν πιο αποδωτικούς τρόπους μετατροπής, μιας και η "παραγωγή" ενέργειας είναι εκ φύσης αδύνατη...



Απο ολα τα ποστ της σελιδας 7 διακρινω αυτο, συμφωνω πολυ με τον Σωτηρη.

Για τον κοινο παρανομαστη που εθεσε ο τσιμπιδας:
Υψηλη ή χαμηλη ταση δεν περιεχει στοιχειωδη σωματιδια;
Ολοι εμεις που ασχολουμαστε με ηλεκτρονια και διαχειριζομεστε τον ηλεκτρισμο δεν ασχολουμαστε με στοιχειωδη σωματιδια;

Μερικα σωματιδια ειναι μικροτερα και διαφορετικα απο τα ηλεκτρονια, ομως και αυτα παιζουν ενεργειακο ρολο.
Το οτι δεν ειναι γνωστη τεχνολογια που να διαχειριζεται τα πρωτονια, νετρονια, μποζονια κλπ σωματιδια σημερα δεν σημαινει πως δεν θα υπαρξει τετοια τεχνολογια αυριο-στο μελλον.
Γνωριζω πως αμερικανοι κανουν ερευνες σε νεα υλικα που συλλεγουν την κοσμικη ενεργεια ακομα και το βραδυ, διχως ηλιοφανεια, ανωτερα απο την υπαρχουσα τεχνολογια σε φ/β συστηματα.

Πιστευω λοιπον πως πρεπει να επικεντρωσουμε τις προσπαθειες συλλογης ενεργειας και να ελαχιστοποιησουμε τις απωλειες.
Πηγες πρασινης ενεργειας ειναι πολλες οπως κοσμικη, μαγνητικη, ηλιακη, αιολικη, απο κυματα, απο κινηση κλπ.

Το συστημα καπανατζε αλλα και τα πηνια Τεσλα μετατρεπουν την ηλεκτρομαγνητικη ενεργεια. Στην ουσια ειναι ινβερτερ με διαφορετικη αποψη.
Και τα συστηματα ινβερτερ δεν ειναι ολα ιδια. Εχουν διαφορετικες παραμετρους και συντελεστες αποδοσης, που θα βελτιωθουν.
Εαν καποιος ειναι τοσο μαγκας να φτιαξει συστημα ινβερτερ με αποδοση 99.9% τοτε θα εχει καταφερει κατι σημαντικο.
Ας βαλει και μαγνητες, ας βαλει και μπουζι να σπινθηριζουν, ας βαλει και οτι αλλο θελει.

Προς το παρον αυτοι που κατασκευαζουν ινβερτερ ειναι οι ανατολιτες. Τα παιρνουν οι εμποροι και τα πωλουν σε ολο τον κοσμο.
Εδω σε αυτη την ιστοσελιδα ποσες παρουσιασεις κατασκευων ινβερτερ μπορει καποιος να δει; Μετρημενες στα δαχτυλα;

Δεν φτιαχνουν ινβερτερ ουτε πηνια Τεσλα ουτε συσκευες καπανατζε ουτε μαγνητικους κινητηρες διοτι δεν συμφαιρει καποιον να σχεδιασει-κατασκευασει ενα δικο του συστημα. Εαν εφτιαχνε καποιος θα το εκανε για τον εαυτο του αφου δεν θα μπορουσε να το πουλησει και να εχει κερδος.

----------


## μποζονιο

το εργο που θα σου δωσει η βαρυτητα απο υψος χειναι το ιδιο που θα καταναλωσεις για να να πας ενα σωμα στο υψος χ εξου και η δυναμικη ενεργεια που μαθαμε στο γυμνασιο(για ομογενηπεδια διατηρητικων δυναμεων) η αρχη διατηρησης της ενεργειας, μαζας, ορμης κτλπ ισχυουν ομως οχι παντα.. φανταστειτε τις "κρουσεις" των ηλεκτρονιωνδιατηρειται η ορμη ή οχι? εφοσον υπαρχει το απωστικο πεδιο αυτων των σωματιδιων οταν ερθουν κοντα θα επρεπε να απωθουνται .. ομως αφουμιλαμε για πολυπλοκες δομες και οχι απλα σημειακα φορτια τα γηγενη πεδια των σωματιδιων μπορουν να αλλαξουν φορα και κατευθυνση.. αρκει να ξερετε οτι η δομη των ατομων μας ειναι αγνωστη αυτη τη στιγμη που μιλαμε.. (κινητικη ενεργεια ηλεκτρονιων = ηλεκτρικη*ενεργεια)..*

----------


## Magneto

*κινητικη ενεργεια ηλεκτρονιων = ηλεκτρικη ενεργεια* 
ταχυτερη κινηση ηλεκτρονιων = "περισσοτερη" ηλεκτρικη ενεργεια;
επιταχυντης ηλεκτρονιων = αποδοτικο ινβερτερ;

"το εργο που θα σου δωσει η βαρυτητα απο υψος χ ειναι το ιδιο που θα καταναλωσεις για να να πας ενα σωμα στο υψος χ εξου και η δυναμικη ενεργεια που μαθαμε στο γυμνασιο"
εμαθα- δεν εμαθα- θα μαθω, ας παμε παρακατω..

το εργο που μπορει να σου δινει η βαρυτητα εαν εκμεταλλευτεις αλλες πηγες (Α.Π.Ε.) ειναι πολλαπλασιο απο αυτο που θα καταναλωσεις για να κινησεις μηχανισμο;
δηλαδη εαν βαλουμε σε καθε συστημα εναν επιπλεον παραγοντα (Α.Π.Ε.) τοτε μπορουμε να εχουμε υπεραποδοση; υπεραποδοση=περισσοτερο εργο;

Η ενεργεια (εργο) που αποδιδει ενα συστημα συλλογης μαγνητικης ενεργειας ειναι περισσοτερη απο αυτη που χρειαζεται ενα κυκλωμα που οδηγει το συστημα;
δηλαδη εαν μπορω να μεταβαλλω τους παραγοντες με ηλεκτρικο κυκλωμα τοτε μπορω να συλλεξω μαγνητικη ενεργεια και να την μετατρεψω σε ηλεκτρικη...

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 41731

----------


## kotsos___

> *κινητικη ενεργεια ηλεκτρονιων = ηλεκτρικη ενεργεια* 
> ταχυτερη κινηση ηλεκτρονιων = "περισσοτερη" ηλεκτρικη ενεργεια;
> επιταχυντης ηλεκτρονιων = αποδοτικο ινβερτερ;
> 
> "το εργο που θα σου δωσει η βαρυτητα απο υψος χ ειναι το ιδιο που θα καταναλωσεις για να να πας ενα σωμα στο υψος χ εξου και η δυναμικη ενεργεια που μαθαμε στο γυμνασιο"
> εμαθα- δεν εμαθα- θα μαθω, ας παμε παρακατω..
> 
> το εργο που μπορει να σου δινει η βαρυτητα εαν εκμεταλλευτεις αλλες πηγες (Α.Π.Ε.) ειναι πολλαπλασιο απο αυτο που θα καταναλωσεις για να κινησεις μηχανισμο;
> δηλαδη εαν βαλουμε σε καθε συστημα εναν επιπλεον παραγοντα (Α.Π.Ε.) τοτε μπορουμε να εχουμε υπεραποδοση; υπεραποδοση=περισσοτερο εργο;
> ...



Δεν κατάλαβα χριστό όμως..
Εσύ απο ποια πλευρά είσαι??

----------


## Magneto

Ολες οι πλευρες ειναι χρησιμες.
Εφετος αλλα και τα επομενα χρονια δεν θα πληρωσω λογαριασμο για ηλεκτρισμο  :Biggrin:

----------


## hurt30

Μια μερίδα ποπ κορν από εμένα.

----------


## kotsos___

> Ολες οι πλευρες ειναι χρησιμες.
> Εφετος αλλα και τα επομενα χρονια δεν θα πληρωσω λογαριασμο για ηλεκτρισμο



Δεν πληρωνεις ηδη, ή θα??

----------


## electrifier

> *κινητικη ενεργεια ηλεκτρονιων = ηλεκτρικη ενεργεια* 
> ταχυτερη κινηση ηλεκτρονιων = "περισσοτερη" ηλεκτρικη ενεργεια;
> επιταχυντης ηλεκτρονιων = αποδοτικο ινβερτερ;



Τα ελεύθερα ηλεκτρόνια στους ηλεκτρικούς αγωγούς κινούνται ασταμάτητα σα μουρλά. Όταν «κλείνει» το ηλεκτρικό πεδίο (υπάρχει ηλεκτρικό κύκλωμα) τότε οι τροχιές των ΣΥΝΕΧΩΣ κινούμενων ελέυθερων ηλεκτρονίων μετακινούνται. Δηλαδή αν εφαρμόσουμε τάση κατά μήκος αγωγού θα ΜΕΤΑΚΙΝΗΘΟΥΝ οι τροχιές των ηλεκτρονίων κατά μήκος του. Η ταχύτητα που γίνεται αυτό είναι πολύ μικρή και ίδια πάντα ανεξάρτητα από την ένταση του ρεύματος. Μεγαλύτερο ρεύμα σημαίνει μετακίνηση περισσότερων ηλεκτρονίων κι όχι μετακίνηση των ίδιων ηλεκτρονίων ταχύτερα.


Σχετικά με την ενέργεια:
- ΔΗΜΙΟΥΡΓΙΑ ενέργειας από το μηδέν δε παίζει. Άρα όσοι μιλούν για κάτι τέτοιο να το ξεχάσουν όπως είναι.
- ΠΑΡΑΓΩΓΗ συγκεκριμένης μορφής ενέργειας ώστε να είναι χρηστική (πχ ηλεκτρική ενέργεια), δηλαδή ΜΕΤΑΤΡΟΠΗ ενέργειας από μία μορφή σε μία άλλη βεβαίως και γίνεται με πολλούς τρόπους. Προφανώς, επειδή "free" μπορεί να σημαίνει και ελεύθερος με την έννοια του δωρεάν, όσοι μιλούν για "free energy" εννοώντας να κάνουν κάποια διαδικασία μετατροπής για παραγωγή ενέργειας σε χρηστική μορφή μόνοι τους, άρα χωρίς να πληρώνουν κάποια εταιρεία ηλεκτρισμού και χωρίς να αγοράζουν μπαταρίες, τότε βεβαίως και η έννοια "free energy" έχει νόημα.
Άρα κάθε κατασκευή που δύναται να παράξει "free energy" (είπαμε: free με την έννοια δε πλήρωσα τη ΔΕΗ για να την έχω) είναι πολύ ενδιαφέρουσα, είτε ως ιδέα που απέτυχε αλλά ήταν πρωτότυπη και διασκεδάσαμε, είτε ως ιδέα που πέτυχε κι όντως μπορεί να μας δώσει μια μικρή ή μεγάλη ανεξαρτησία από τη ΔΕΗ. Οι ανεμογεννήτριες, τα φωτοβολταϊκά και οι υδρογεννήτριες είναι μέχρι στιγμής οι πιο εύκολες στην απόκτηση και πιο αποδοτικές συσκευές για "free energy" που ξέρω.


*Σημείωση σχετικά με τη παραγωγή ενέργειας από το μηδέν, με «μαγνητικά μοτέρ» και τέτοια:
- Το μαγνητικό πεδίο (και το βαρυτικό επίσης) είναι αυτό που λέμε «συντηρητικό». Πράγμα που σημαίνει πως όταν ένα οποιοδήποτε σώμα κινηθεί σε ΚΛΕΙΣΤΗ ΔΙΑΔΡΟΜΗ, τότε αν έδρασαν πάνω του δυνάμεις από μαγνητικό πεδίο το συνολικό τους έργο είναι ΜΗΔΕΝ. Αυτό τί σημαίνει; Πως για να έχουμε έργο (άρα παραγωγή ενέργειας από το μηδέν) με οποιαδήποτε κατασκευή με μόνιμους μαγνήτες θα πρέπει τα κινούμενα μέρη της συσκευής να μπορούν να κινούνται συνεχώς μεν, ΑΛΛΑ να μην εκτελούν κλειστές διαδρομές! (υπάρχει κάτι τέτοιο;... μπα) Μια τέτοια ιδεατή κατασκευή θα πρέπει να ξεκινήσει να επιταχύνει τα κινούμενα μέρη της σα μουρλή μέχρι να πλησιάσουν τη ταχύτητα του φωτός περίπου (χωρίς τριβές) ή να λιώσει τελείως (λόγω τριβών).
Μέχρι στιγμής ΟΥΤΕ ΜΙΑ από όοοοολες τις δήθεν κατασκευές με μαγνητικά μοτέρ δεν είναι τέτοια, σε ΟΛΕΣ τα κινούμενα μέρη τους εκτελούν κλειστές διαδρομές, συνεπώς ΑΥΤΟΜΑΤΑ γνωρίζουμε πως πρόκειται περί μούφας και τελειώνει το παραμύθι. Φαίνεται ΑΜΕΣΩΣ, χωρίς άλλη ανάλυση.*

----------


## μποζονιο

ναι εχεις δικιο η δυναμη της βαρυτητας δε παραγει εργο για κλειστες διαδρομες και ειναι ανεξαρτητη της διαδρομης.. ομως ποιος σου ειπε οτι δεν υπαρχει τροπος να ελεγξεις τα μαγνητικα (διατηρητικα) πεδια??? πραγματικα παμε απο το ενα θεμα στο αλλο δε προκειτα να βγει ακρη εγω ειπα αρκετα..οσοι αναρωτιεστεhttp://hyperphysics.phy-astr.gsu.edu/%E2%80%8Chbase/electric/equipot.html

----------


## electrifier

> ...



Αυτό που δείχνει το λινκ αφορά ισοδυναμικές γραμμές πεδίων και είναι παντελώς άσχετο με την ιδιότητα των πεδίων που ανέφερα...


Υ.Γ. το bold μου είναι ίσως εκτός θέματος τοπικ, συγνώμη αν ξέφυγα, ευκαιριακά το ανέφερα

----------


## μποζονιο

στις ισοδυναμικες γραμμες πεδιων παιζεται το παιχνιδι

----------


## electrifier

Ποιό παιχνίδι; Ειπαμε πως το μαγνητικο πεδίο δε παράγει έργο σε κλειστές διαδρομές. Αυτό μας ενδιαφέρει στα μαγνητομοτέρ, να παράξουμε έργο μέσω του πεδίου μονίμων μαγνητών. Δεν αφορά συγκεκριμένη μορφή πεδίου αυτό, ισοδυναμικές γραμμές υπάρχουν σε όλα τα μαγνητικά πεδία, δεν ανέφερες κάτι που κάνει διαφορά στο θέμα αυτό.


// επί του θέματος ποιά είναι η αρχή λειτουργίας της γεννήτριας kapanadze; Τί μορφή ενέργειας μετατρέπει; Δε κατάλαβα ακριβώς απ'όσα είδα μέχρι τώρα. Το να λες για ένα πηνίο και κάνω αυτό κτλ, δε λέει κάτι. Η αρχή λειτουργίας ποιά είναι;

----------


## Νικ71

Εγω απο οτι εχω καταλαβει η συσκευη του γεωργιανου βασιζεται πανω σε εφαρμογες Τεσλα,οι χαλκοσωληνες που μπηγει στο εδαφος σε αποσταση 10 μετρων μεταξυ τους λειτουργουν ως ενας τεραστιος πυκνωτης με διηλεκτρικο τη γη αντλωντας μεγαλα φορτια απο αυτην.Τα πηνια που εχει φτιαξει πανω στο σωληνα θα ειναι συντονισμενα φτιαγμενα στη συχνοτητα των 50 hz,ετσι ενω εχουμε μεγαλο μηκος κυματος θα βοηθαει ταυτοχρονα στη φορτιση και εκφορτιση του πυκνωτη,στην εξοδο των πηνιων παιρνει ενα σημα αναδρασης το οποιο θα διοχετευει στην αρχη του κυκλωματος σε ενα τοπικο ταλαντωτη που θα λειτουργει και αυτος στην ιδια συχνοτητα και το συστημα γινεται αυτοτροφοδοτουμενο!!!!

  Αν εχεται παρατηρησει στα βιντεο στην αρχη φορτωνει το κυκλωμα με μια μπαταρια αυτοκινητου το αφηνει για μερικα λεπτα η και δευτερολεπτα να λειτουργησει γιατι......γιατι ως γνωστο η γη εχει απειρα ηλεκτρικα φορτια.Φαινεται για να γινει αυτη η αντληση φορτιων και να ειναι συνεχομενη χρειαζεται καποιο μικρο χρονικο διαστημα ωστε να φορτιστει πληρως αυτος ο πυκνωτης.

   Τελος μην ξεχναμε οτι στα κυκλωματα του χρησιμοποιει αρκετα τρανζιστορ ιχυος που θελουν αρκετο ρευμα για να λειτουργησουν

----------


## Κυριακίδης

Μια απορία ... από το μήνυμα του Magneto στο #9 (Συνέντευξη προς τον Γεωργιανό εφευρέτη) ... αναφέρει.





> Δεν ξέρουμε πόση ενέργεια μπορεί να προέλθει από το περιβάλλον, αλλά και σε μια προηγούμενη δοκιμή, αντλήσαμε 200 κιλοβάτ.



Η απορία είναι , 
1) για να μετρήσει κάποιος τόσο μεγάλη ισχύ 200.000 Βατ . Λογικά τι μέσα χρειάζεται ο Γεωργιανός για να το επαληθεύσει? και αν είναι δυνατόν να υπάρχουν τέτοια μέσα τόσο μεγάλης ισχύος για την μέτρηση τους? και πόσο εκτιμάτε σε κόστος μια τέτοιου τύπου μέτρηση? στην πράξη 

2) Αν η συσκευή αυτή μπόρεσε να βγάλει ισχύ 200Κιλοβατ .... και όπως την δείχνει σε μέγεθος (στο βίντεο πάνω στο τραπέζι) θα υπήρχε εκεί? στην δοκιμή ή θα τινάζονταν στον αέρα?

3) Ο ίδιος λέει ότι αν βγει το μοντέλο των 5Κβατ σε ευρεία κατανάλωση θα κοστίζει στην αγορά 300-400 ευρώ .... ενώ τα υλικά που χρειάστηκε του κόστισαν 8.000 ευρώ.  Το αυτοκίνητο για να φτιαχτεί θέλει κόστος υλικών 3.000 - 5.000 ευρώ .... αλλά ποτέ δεν θα πουληθεί στα 300 - 400 ευρώ. Πολύ περίεργα μας τα λέει ο Γεωργιανός ..... αλλά μαζί και με τα υπόλοιπα "κουφά" που είπε μάλλον για τσαρλατάνος μου φαίνεται.

4) Και το αποκορύφωμα !!!   



> Δεν ξέρουμε πόση ενέργεια μπορεί να προέλθει από το περιβάλλον,



 Αν πράγματι ήταν τόσο έξυπνος όσο θέλει να δείχνει ... τουλάχιστον θα είχε βρει και από τι επηρεάζεται από το περιβάλλον...

----------


## electrifier

Η Γη παρουσιάζει διαφορετικό δυναμικο σε απόσταση 10 μέτρων; Είδα ένα διάγραμμα στην αρχή της κουβέντας με τις δύο γειώσεις. Τί ακριβώς περιμένουμε να γίνει μεταξύ των δύο γειώσεων και - ακόμα κι αν γινόταν - τί επίπτωση μπορεί να έχει σε ένα ανεξάρτητο κύκλωμα που τροφοδοτείται από μια μπαταρία;



Γενικά απ'οτι κατάλαβα η αρχική ιδέα είναι να εκμεταλλευτεί κάποιος με κάποιο τρόπο τα ηλεκτρικά φορτία που μπορεί να βρει δωρεάν στη φύση για να παράξει ενέργεια. Αλλά... αν είχαμε βρει τρόπο να εκμεταλλευόμαστε το στατικό ηλεκτρισμό για παραγωγή ενέργειας, δε θα χαλινεύαμε ήδη τους κεραυνούς;

----------


## Magneto

> Μια απορία ... από το μήνυμα του Magneto στο #9 (Συνέντευξη προς τον Γεωργιανό εφευρέτη) ... αναφέρει.Η απορία είναι , 
> 1) για να μετρήσει κάποιος τόσο μεγάλη ισχύ 200.000 Βατ . Λογικά τι μέσα χρειάζεται ο Γεωργιανός για να το επαληθεύσει? και αν είναι δυνατόν να υπάρχουν τέτοια μέσα τόσο μεγάλης ισχύος για την μέτρηση τους? και πόσο εκτιμάτε σε κόστος μια τέτοιου τύπου μέτρηση? στην πράξη 
> 
> 2) Αν η συσκευή αυτή μπόρεσε να βγάλει ισχύ 200Κιλοβατ .... και όπως την δείχνει σε μέγεθος (στο βίντεο πάνω στο τραπέζι) θα υπήρχε εκεί? στην δοκιμή ή θα τινάζονταν στον αέρα?
> 
> 3) Ο ίδιος λέει ότι αν βγει το μοντέλο των 5Κβατ σε ευρεία κατανάλωση θα κοστίζει στην αγορά 300-400 ευρώ .... ενώ τα υλικά που χρειάστηκε του κόστισαν 8.000 ευρώ. Το αυτοκίνητο για να φτιαχτεί θέλει κόστος υλικών 3.000 - 5.000 ευρώ .... αλλά ποτέ δεν θα πουληθεί στα 300 - 400 ευρώ. Πολύ περίεργα μας τα λέει ο Γεωργιανός ..... αλλά μαζί και με τα υπόλοιπα "κουφά" που είπε μάλλον για τσαρλατάνος μου φαίνεται.



1> ισως αναφερεται σε ενεργεια 200KW που αντλησε σε βαθος χρονου και οχι σε στιγμη ή σε ημερα.

2> η συσκευη που φαινεται στο τραπεζι αναβει θερμαστρα 2000W, η μοναδα που φαινεται στο ποστ #6 γραφουν πως αποδιδει 100KW

3> εχει μεγαλη διαφορα το κοστος για την δημιουργια πρωτοτυπης μοναδας απο το κοστος μαζικης παραγωγης.
Αυτο που δειχνει εαν ειναι τσαρλατανος ή οχι ειναι να παει καποιος στη Γεωργια και να διαπιστωσει εαν οι κατοικοι της γυρω περιοχης εχουν και χρησιμοποιουν το συστημα καπανατζε.
Διοτι εαν καταφερνει αντληση ενεργειας δεν θα το χρησιμοποιουσαν πρωτοι αυτοι εκει;

4> Στο ποστ #7 φαινονται σχηματικα για την συσκευη που δεν τα εχει σχολιασει κανεις. Γιατι; Ειναι ακατανοητα;

----------


## μποζονιο

υπαρχουν_ εφευρεσεις__ που__ δουλευουν__ με__ στατικα__ φορτια__ για__ παραγωγη__ ηλεκτρικης__ ενεργειας__ αλλα__ ειναι__ τεραστια__ μεταλλικα__ διχτυα__ που__ εχουν__ ψεκαστηρια__ νερου__ απο__ τη__ μια__ μερια__ και__ εκμεταλλευονται__ την__ ενεργεια__ του__ ανεμου__..__ πολλα__ υπαρχουν__ αλλα__ το__ θεμα__ ειναι__ ποιος__ τα__ φτιαχνει__ ολα__ αυτα__ εχουν__ μεγαλο__ κοστος!.._

----------


## JOHNY+

υπάρχει και αυτό που δεν είναι αεικίνητο .
ηλιακή καμινάδα .

http://irealty.gr/advice_tips/energy...arxitektoniki/

----------


## μποζονιο

υπαρχει_ και__ ηλιακη__ μαγνητουδροδυναμικη__ γεννητρια___

----------


## hurt30

Υπάρχει κατασκευασμένη να την δούμε;

----------


## μποζονιο

https://www.google.com/?tbm=pts#hl=e...solar+mhd&fp=1

----------


## hurt30

Να θποθέσω ότι η απάντηση δηλαδή είναι όχι;

----------


## Magneto

http://wikipedia.qwika.com/en2el/MHD_generator

Σχετικη κατασκευη που λειτουργει διχως ηλεκτρικη ενεργεια, με χημικο τροπο και με μαγνητη
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h_DjbYZ2eCM

Κατασκευες ελευθερης ενεργειας που εχουν κατασκευαστει, παρουσιαστει.
Συμβαινει για καποιους λογους να μην ειναι διαδεδομενες αυτες οι εφευρεσεις.
Στο παρακατω βιντεο φαινονται μερικες κατασκευες για μετατροπη ενεργειας. Εχει και ωραιο τραγουδι..

So give me something to believe
Cause I am living just to breathe
And I need something more
To keep on breathing for
So give me something to believe
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tR7XMSpz4H0

----------


## hurt30

> Σχετικη κατασκευη που λειτουργει διχως ηλεκτρικη ενεργεια, με χημικο τροπο και με μαγνητη



Σαν μπαταρία ένα πράμα δηλαδή...

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yTpnQ7cHMRo

----------


## Magneto

Και για να μην φευγουμε απο το θεμα, αυτος ο TROS λεει πως τα πηνια του, που μοιαζουν πολυ με Καπανατζε και Τεσλα, 
εχουν θεραπευτικες ιδιοτητες!!!  Μονο αυτος που εγινε καλα μπορει να το επιβεβαιωσει. 
Ετσι οι τρελοι με την τρελα τους και οι μεταλλαγμενοι οπως εγω με τα ηλεκτρομαγνητικα τους πεδια...

Σε αυτη την ιστοσελιδα ηθελα να κανω ενα γκαλοπ για να δουμε ποσοι πιστευουν πως οι συχνοτητες των ηλεκτρομαγνητικων πεδιων μπορουν να μεταβαλουν την κατασταση των οργανισμων, αλλα καποιοι δεν θελουν να ξερουν αυτα, αρνηθηκαν θεμα δημοσκοπισης.

Ειναι ομως αρκετοι που πιστευουν πως ηλεκτρομαγνητικα πεδια με ορισμενες συχνοτητες εχουν συγκεκριμενα αποτελεσματα.
Οποιος θελει να μαθει γι αυτα αρκει να ψαξει στο δικτυο και να διαβασει αποψεις.
Εαν υπαρχει καποιος που θελει πληροφοριες μπορω να του υποδειξω με προσωπικο μηνυμα.
Ειναι κριμα που δεν θα μπορεσουμε να μαθουμε τι πιστευουν γι αυτα τα μελη αυτου του φορουμ.

Ο Γιωργος λεει πως ειναι ενα πραμα σαν τις ντοματες. Ο παραγωγος λεει πως δεν υπαρχει προβλημα μπορειτε να φατε οσες θελετε.
Ομως καποιοι εαν φανε πολλες ντοματες μπορει να παθουν "ντοματιαση"...

----------


## Νικ71

Κανα νεο απο το μετωπο.Εβγαλε επιτελους αυτος ο γεωργιανος κανενα σχεδιο στον αερα η θα το παρει μαζι του στον αλλο κοσμο?

----------


## polog40

> Αρχικό μήνυμα από *kotsos__* 
> 
> Τα  ελεύθερα ηλεκτρόνια στους ηλεκτρικούς αγωγούς  κινούνται ασταμάτητα  σα   μουρλά. Όταν «κλείνει» το ηλεκτρικό πεδίο  (υπάρχει ηλεκτρικό  κύκλωμα)   τότε οι τροχιές των ΣΥΝΕΧΩΣ κινούμενων  ελέυθερων ηλεκτρονίων    μετακινούνται. Δηλαδή αν εφαρμόσουμε τάση κατά  μήκος αγωγού θα    ΜΕΤΑΚΙΝΗΘΟΥΝ οι τροχιές των ηλεκτρονίων κατά μήκος του.  Η ταχύτητα που    γίνεται αυτό είναι πολύ μικρή και ίδια πάντα ανεξάρτητα  από την  ένταση   του ρεύματος. Μεγαλύτερο ρεύμα σημαίνει μετακίνηση   περισσότερων   ηλεκτρονίων κι όχι μετακίνηση των ίδιων ηλεκτρονίων   ταχύτερα.



Η ένταση του ηλεκτρικού ρεύματος είναι ο αριθμός των ηλεκτρικών φορτίων  που διέρχονται απο τη διατομή ενός αγωγού στη μονάδα του χρόνου I=Q/T.
Τα ηλεκτρονια δεν πολλαπλασιάζονται απλά η πηγή προσανατολιζει τα  ελεύθερα που υπάρχουν μέσα στην ύλη του αγωγού. Όσο μεγαλύτερη η τάση  τόσο και περισσότερα περνάνε απο τη διατομή του αγωγού (πάντα μιλάμε με  σταθερή αντίσταση αγωγού)και κλείνουν κύκλωμα μέσω της πηγής.
Σαν να προσπαθείς να κινήσεις μπιλιες μέσα σε μια σωλήνα όσο πιο γρήγορα τόσο ισχυρότερο ρεύμα.

Τώρα σχετικά με όλα τα παραπάνω αυτό που έχω να πω εγώ είναι πως στις  μέρες μας με την τεχνολογία που διαθέτουμε είναι πολύ εύκολο να  φτιάξουμε με μερικά πηνια, μπουζί, καλώδια, και μπαταριες κάτι τέτοιο  και για να μην το συναντάμε γύρο μας αυτό κάτι θα σημαίνει.
Η παραγωγή ενέργειας απαιτεί κατανάλωση μεγαλύτερης ποσότητας απ' αυτή που θα παράξει.

----------


## mtzag

http://el.wikipedia.org/wiki/%CE%94%...BC%CE%BF%CF%82

Το οτι δεν εχει καταριφτει μεχρι σημερα η ΑΔΕ ειναι γνωστο 
Ενδιαφερον εχει να δουμε τι ειδους απατης κανουνε αυτοι που βγαινουνε στο youtube και λενε οτι βρήκανε το αεικίνητο και αν ειναι εξυπνη
η απλα βιντεομονταζ

----------


## Nickolaos

Πραγματικά δεν γίνεται να υπάρξει αεκίνητο.Απο όλες τις απόψεις όμως.Μια γενική μόρφωση να έχει κάποιος μπορεί να καταλάβει.Και γενικά όταν ακούς ενέργεια με τον τέρμα αόριστο τρόπο που παρουσιάζεται σε τέτοια θέματα τρέχα.

----------


## Spark



----------


## SV1JRT

Σπύρο, εξήγησε μας με λίγα λόγια τι κάνει η κατασκευή σου....
 Ετσι ξεροσφύρι το βίντεο δεν λέει τίποτα.

.

----------


## betacord85

σωτηρη κατω απο το τραπεζι δεν μας δειχνει ομως...  :Wink: 



> Σπύρο, εξήγησε μας με λίγα λόγια τι κάνει η κατασκευή σου....
>  Ετσι ξεροσφύρι το βίντεο δεν λέει τίποτα.
> 
> .

----------


## bchris

Ναι βρε Σπυρο, εξηγησε μας την λειτουργια της.
 :hahahha:  :hahahha:  :hahahha:

----------


## Spark

> Ναι βρε Σπυρο, εξηγησε μας την λειτουργια της.



θα ήθελα να εξηγήσω αλλά,,  :Confused1:   δεν ξέρω πως λειτουργεί.....

ένα έργο τέχνης είναι, διακοσμητικό γραφείου που σκέφτομαι να το βγάλω στην παραγωγή και να το πουλάω στο ebay *σε κορόιδα που ενδιαφέρονται για free energy*.
θα το έβγαζα στην ελληνική αγορά αλλά στην ελλάδα με την οικονομική κρίση ποιός να θέλει να αγοράσει διακοσμητικό γραφείου για 40ε; μαλλον κανείς.


περιγραφή έχουν όλα τα βίντεο μου στο dailymotion

----------


## samtzam

free energy does not exist. 

Καταλάβετε το. 

Κάτι μοχλούς και παπάρια που έγραψε ένας παραπάνω. Αγόρι μου πήγες σχολείο για όχι.

Και οποιανού την φυσική του την μάθανε και δεν την έμαθε τι να πω, Ζώου με Ζ κεφαλαίο.

----------


## eleCtroAsxetos

> free energy does not exist. 
> 
> Καταλάβετε το. 
> 
> Κάτι μοχλούς και παπάρια που έγραψε ένας παραπάνω. Αγόρι μου πήγες σχολείο για όχι.
> 
> Και οποιανού την φυσική του την μάθανε και δεν την έμαθε τι να πω, Ζώου με Ζ κεφαλαίο.



Εσύ που πήγες σχολείο και μορφώθηκες, τρόπους γιατί απέφυγες να μαθεις?

----------

